# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Cheapest Transportation from New Zealand to Australia

## Australia

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone knew any cheap ways to get from Auckland to Sydney or Melbourne. If anyone can suggest an airline or website or something that would be great.


Thanks!

----------


## DarwinKayo

There are so many air travel agency available which provide you attractive fair and give the best discount in which you are get the best offer for traveling. It is not too much expansive travel through the aeroplane from New Zealand to Australia.

----------


## martinhengri

wow my friend will be go in New Zealand and i need  to transport things.

----------


## mikehussy

There are many travel agency provide very cheapest option. you can find it by Google search results.

----------

